

Exploiting Bash Remote Code Execution Vulnerability - wslh
http://hexale.blogspot.com/2014/09/cve-2014-6271-exploiting-bash-remote.html

======
0x0
What is it with all those websites that intercept horizontal scrolling/swiping
to load next/prev article while at the same time formatting its content to be
several mobile screens wide?

